

Is Microsoft.com down? - MaxGfeller
http://www.microsoft.com

======
Pr1sm
Nope, at least not in the UK!

~~~
MaxGfeller
I just checked it and it is now online again. Weird. Maybe the Skype post
broke the site temporarily.

